
Ask HN: Anyone looking to co-found a startup? - entrepreneursam
I am the founder of a shift scheduling company in the hospitality space.  I have had great traction since our inception 4 months ago and we are in talks with a company with $50BN+ in revenue.<p>I am looking for someone to be an equal partner with me and someone who has founded at least one startup in the past or has extensive experience.<p>My last startup offered on-demand employees in the healthcare space and was acquired last year.<p>If this sounds like something of interest to you, please email me at cofounder@sixtooth.com -- a short intro of yourself would be great.<p>If your background is a good match, I will email back our name and my Linkedin profile and a link to schedule a call.
======
entrepreneursam
I've added more details in the reddit thread:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/cofounder/comments/auj8b5/looking_f...](https://old.reddit.com/r/cofounder/comments/auj8b5/looking_for_a_technical_cofounder/)

------
entrepreneursam
A little about me: I studied computer science and I have experience on the
technical and sales side of things. I can design, code and do sales. I would
prefer to have someone take care of the technology side of thing so I can
focus on sales and growth.

